# Your pup's Sire & Dam thread! :)



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey peeps,

I'm not sure if we already have a thread on this....but I figured it may be nice to see where everyone's pups came from! This way we can possibly see the similarities and differences from the dam and sire to the offspring :doggy:

Given a large amount of members may not have photos of their pups dam and sire due to adopting/rescuing/byb'ing etc, it is ok to post photos of your pup's "foster" type parental figures!  (This could get interesting upruns

Littermates are ok to post but I believe that we already have a littermates thread so try and keep it to the parentals yo!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great group of pics Stephan!  Luna definitely looks like her Dad! There might be a thread out there like this but it's probably at least a year old. Out with the old and in with the new!! Wooot! Ok I'm gonna gather some pictures


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

A few of Hemi's sire

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App










And Dam



















Hemi!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Zeke (sire)

















Luna (dam)

















Lucy is turning out to be a nice balance between the two.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ooooh I've got to come back to this one...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My dogs came from a byb and I wont promote them...... sorry


----------



## Wong Izzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Aries SIR and DAM


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Dam: http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=311907

The sire's link doesn't have a pic up, it says he's buckskin though, I'm DYING to see what he looks like but I think he's dead.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=422000

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucius' Mom and Pop -- I only have a few pictures of them and they aren't the greatest...oh well  








And here is Lucius! Yes, he is a throw back  









Ok here are Pyra's parents. I think she is a good combination of the two. Both are champions. 









Pyra and her Daddy, she definitely favors him  









Pyra and her Momma -both such pretty girls


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Prya's sire is an amazing looking dog! She looks a lot like her dam in the head structure (jmo based on the those pics).


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah Thunder is such a good boy too. He is 6 years old now and almost an Ace. He didn't start till he was 4 so not too shabby.  
Everyone always says Pyra is a little carbon copy of her dad in the face and if you saw them both in person you would probably agree lol! But her breeder and I both agree she does look like her mom in the face...just gotta catch the right picture to see it  glad to hear we aren't the only ones who thinks she somewhat resembles mom 

Here is a picture of Thunder and Pyra around the same age!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow Pyra is a perfect mix between both parents! Amazing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright since Odin is a shelter mutt he doesn't apply here so here's Banshee's sire and dam. Some of u might already be familiar with them lol

Dam: K9 Performance Know Siren









Sire: K9 Performance Knls Varro









And my girl for comparison: K9 Performance Knls Banshee


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

A great mix of the two


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Id post the pictures of our current pups, but they are still pretty young and even though they share a lot of features with their sire/dam I think Ill wait.. buuuuuut

Here is a picture of Bear's supposed sire, and his dam. I had another picture of the supposed sire somewhere but I think its lost now... so sorry for the tie pick lol









his dam, Asia, before she had the pups









dam again









and this is my Shmeebs


















he favors his dam most imo


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Pookie! That collar.. Did you get it local?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I got it from Stillwater Kennel Supply, and I LOVE it. Its the 2" leather w/ deerskin lining.

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah he does look more like his mom  and of course I love his collar


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I love it! Hey quick side question feel free to pm the answer lol don't wanna jack the thread..... Should I invest in awesome collars like these? I like the 1.5-2.0 inches. For Hemi as a pup? Or wait?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I had 2" collars on him when he was a pup, but they were single ply material. I will also be getting the new pups 2" wide single ply collars as well. Its easier on their necks. 

I waited until Bear was older, 2 years old before I got him the leather one so I knew he wouldnt grow out of it, but absolutely. Investing in quality collars is always a good thing.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I was looking into the single ply ones for Hemi to start I love the leather but I figured its a bit much for him lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Zeke (sire)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww she's in her "favorite" spot in that pic  I swear if there were arranged marriages for dogs I'd need my boy to marry Lucy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## baljot (Aug 30, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Zeke (sire)


Ears didnt stand?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DieselsMommie said:


> Awww she's in her "favorite" spot in that pic  I swear if there were arranged marriages for dogs I'd need my boy to marry Lucy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's getting better about it. She'll actually get in with only a little convincing now where before I had to drag her to the car. Notice the drool on the back of the seat though.



baljot said:


> Ears didnt stand?


Not sure what the deal with his ears was. Maybe Angel can clarify, I know he came to her as as adult like that though.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Louie's Dam:
CH GreenLeaf's Strawbry Rhubarb Pye CA

















Louie's Sire:
CH 'PR' GreenLeaf's Double Clutch

















Louie


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Akiliya










Akiliya Sire:
TNT's Buckshot










Akiliya Dam:
White Oak Biter's Africa


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Bringing this Ish back....

Here's another I found of Luna's Sire. The badass that he is. Below that is Bobble head Luna at 5 weeks and her sister.


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

Sire 















Dame 














and last but not least bane lol








I go visit the pups again this weekend when the eyes open so I'll have more pics of bane to show then

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jones' sire and dam

Got quite a few of them. His byb is quite sweet, despite being ignorant.

Frost is the dam, (left - a genuine red nose rofl) Bishop is the sire (right - genuine black nose haha)



Jones does this same face.





Must be genetic


we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MSK said:


> Louie's Dam:
> CH GreenLeaf's Strawbry Rhubarb Pye CA
> 
> 
> ...


Based on looks alone, I would say Louie got the perfect mix of the two, but he does have his mama's face! So gorgeous!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ty I think so too which would make perfect sense if he looked a lottle more like momma because Lou's breeding was a grandmother to grandson breeding. His grandsire on father's side is also a half brother. Lol. Which Lou is named after the grandsire he was Louie before his owners changed his name. Hence Louie II.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess I'll play this game...

Cheerio (Ices' dam)

(© Circle M Photography/Circle M Kennels)

Gixer (Ices' sire)

(© Circle M Photograph/Circle M Kennels)

Ices (taken May '12, putting her at 9 months old)

(© B-Wildered Photography)


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Ices got a perfect mixture too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MSK said:


> I think Ices got a perfect mixture too


Thank you! She definitely got her daddy's metabolism and muscle tone, although you can't see it in the pic I posted. She's 2 yrs old now, so I need to get some updated pix, when I have help lol. She sure didn't get her mama's big ole head though! She's got a nice head piece, proportionate, I think, but her mama's got a big ole nugget lol. I feel she got more from her grandparents on mama's side than she did from her daddy, though. Everyone's seen Cali and Teardrop, I believe, but if I need to, I'll post up pix of them as well.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I have anyways I tried buying Cali at one time before they got her LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahhh, I didn't know that! Lol... Cali is an awesome dog... love watching her work! Ices seems to have picked up some intestinal fortitude, for lack of a better term, from Cali.... when I've been over there working dogs with them, Ices has tried to go after Cheerio, and Cali, lol.


----------

